# Ipod avec transmetteur FM émet des bips



## ggu (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod classic 80go et un transmetteur FM et ça marche nickel. Cependant, en lecture l'ipod émet un bip chaque minute par les hauts parleurs de la voiture. J'ai l'impression qu'il fait ça surtout après un certain temps. Je me demandais si ça ne pouvait pas venir du fait qu'il est en charge en permanence et il signale que sa batterie est chargée à 100%. Cette analyse peut-elle être exacte et comment puis je faire pour faire disparaître ces bips agaçants?
Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## KaMouChe (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour ggu,

Je dispose également d'un transmetteur FM, et je n'ai jamais eu ce problème,

Je peux te certifié que cela ne vient pas d'un surplus de charge sur ton iPod (J'ai déjà fait de long trajet de l'ordre de 4-5 voir 6 heures)

Peux-tu me donner la référence de ton transmetteur FM, car je pencherais plutôt pour un bip venant du transmetteur justement.

Excellente après-midi.


----------

